# Dishwasher Leak - GE GSD650T 60WB



## skicrazer (Jan 9, 2010)

Whoa! The leak from the last one looks like a desert compared to this one, with a leak from further up, where I can't see! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoc-vLHQ4o8 

though, I can't see it. I edited it with MS Moviemaker and saved it as a .wmv file. does youtube not show this format?


----------

